# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Masking for Recutting Plex

## Jamie Hascall

We're about to do a change of exhibits where we will be re-using large sheets of plex. The rub is that we will need to re-cut them. We have a bunch of old paper based friskit that we've used, but it tears easily and isn't in widths wider than about 18".

Do any of you have a good product you could recommend. I'd like to find something that's easy to adhere while the panels are still vertical, and as wide as possible up to 36".

Thanks,
Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
NM DCA Exhibits
Santa Fe, NM
505-476-5079

----------


## Paul Brewin

Vinyl application tape would probably work well, comes in 48" width and varying types ( ie http://www.signwarehouse.com/c-application-tape.html); or contact an acrylic vendor with your request. I think stretch/shrink wrap would not be slick enough when cutting sheets on a table saw or using hand power tools (router, saw, etc).

(posted on listserve also)

Let us know what you use. Cheers!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I know that this is not exactly what you are asking for but never the less I think it is kind of interesting.
It is about not masking plex for recutting! 
One major West coast museum has had a lot of success cutting plex just using the Festool circular saw and guide.
I am not sure that everyone is aware of this system of high quality tools. 
I believe all of them utilize a dust control system that acivates when the tool is turned on. This is just one of the things that makes preps love them.
In this specific application you can get extremely clean cuts making extremely difficult cuts like trimming down the height of existing vitrines. 
One of the nicest things about it is that the guide bar that is used with the tools has foam on the bottom so it can be placed directly on the plex and the cut can be made without leaving any marks at all on the surface. 
I know that sounds hard to believe but I've seen it done consistently with this tool. 
If you are not familiar with these tools already - check them out. 
If you are familiar with them you have probably already prioritized your wish list. Unfortunately these tools don't come cheap and for many small museums they may remain just that - a wish!

----------

